# Protein timings



## DeusXM (Jul 15, 2013)

Starting from today I am beginning a new exercise routine with two extremely focused goals. The first is to drop a stone by the end of October and to have put half of this back on as muscle by the end of January - in reality, I'm hoping to have achieved the weight loss before October to give me more time to bulk out.

Got a very simple question. When's the best time to drink a protein shake - should I be doing this before, during or immediately after a weights session? I know traditionally you drink afterwards to facilitate muscle repair but I was wondering if there might be any benefits to sipping on a shake in place of water during the actual routine?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2013)

Never used them, but everyone that I see drinking them does so immediately after a session, when muscles are in 'repair' mode rather than working flat out as you'd be doing if trying to build mass. I have no idea really though!


----------

